# north dakota on tv again



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Just got done watching Duck with Billy and Buck on the Outdoor Life Network. Don't know if you guys get that one up there or not. He was hunting in Maxbass ND, at the Senior Gosling G/O service. I looked on the net and found the websight for the lodge. They are charging 1090.00 dollars for a 4 day hunt.   
I sure love duck hunting and watching duck hunting on TV, but I sure think that Billy on that show is an idiot. He knocked down a nice mallard drake and when the dog brought it back, he announced proudly that he had shot him a mature bird because "SHE has three curly cues." Moron. :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I saw that program also.It was barely OK.

They shot only ducks even though they hunted over goose decoys.

I can't believe that Ressler doesn't use laydown blinds for as much as he charges.

$250 a day is about normal.

Your right ...I don't think Billy could hunt without a guide.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

From what I understand.....he used to be a guide. Scary to think! I think he looks like a moron on his show.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

That has got to be one of the worst shows out there. I don't know who is a worse hunter him or his dog. It sure looked llike he was sky busting and a very bad shot and the dog would break early every time.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone ever see the show where he and a lady go to various shooting clubs and show the ranges. He always comes up with some excuse for missing the target but it really doesn't matter the lady stills schools is a$$ everytime.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Yep, that show is called "Pull" I can't watch that one. That girl is almost as annoying as Billy, and yes she does kick his butt every time.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Is this Billy Giaquinto, aka Billy G.?


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

I agree on the general assessment of Billy. He talks a lot, and doesn't say anything of any significance. Not the guy to watch if you want to learn anything.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes, it is Billy Giaquinto.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Believe it or not he came up here to Alaska because he is a NCAA basketball referee. We have a "Top of the World" B-Ball tournament every year. Anyway while he was up here he did a Duck Calling Seminar. There was a drunk and I mean very drunk dude in the audience that would question everything Billy had to say. It was funny at first but really got annoying. Hats off to Billy cause he never lost his cool. I probably would have slugged the drunk. However I don't think Billy is all that. Just a fast talker. He must have some money or something to continue his shows because they are pretty sad.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Porkchop

Is that during the Great Alaskan Shootout?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Stoegger,

The Great Alaskan Shootout is in Anchorage but I believe the two are the same. On a side note the snow goose spread increased some more over the weekend. Also negative 35 (not wind chill) and my partner here found us some mallards. Will probably take leave on Wed to bust them up. It will be cold especially since they are calling for 35 to 40 mph winds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Also negative 35 (not wind chill) and my partner here found us some mallards. Will probably take leave on Wed to bust them up. It will be cold especially since they are calling for 35 to 40 mph winds.


Wow. I can say I've hunted some cold stuff, but nothing like that. Make sure to hunt safe!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Chris.... Do you think you would wear your tennis shoes in that weather too??     :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sure! I'd just make sure I had foot warmers in them!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

AWWWWW....... Don't tell me you had foot warmers that day!! We all thought you were tougher than nails. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well it is going to be a walkin hunt. It is amazing how many times I have driven by this place in the last 9 years and never knew it was there. It is not even on the TOPO Map. Anyway there were a couple old timers that told us about it and my partner scouted it and said its got birds. Not a ton but hell even if there was only one I would have to go get it! Anything to prolong my season!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> AWWWWW....... Don't tell me you had foot warmers that day!! We all thought you were tougher than nails. :roll: :roll:


Well that day I didn't. I wouldn't claim to be as tough as nails....just probably don't have any feeling left in my toes. 

Good luck Porkchop! We shot some big greenies over the water decoys on Saturday(I haven't since September)....only the 2nd time to ever shoot ducks in December. Anything hanging up in that cold has to be as crazy as you are.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Wearing tennis shoes while hunting in 14 degree weather=tough as nails.I was freezing my tail off.By the way,how was the goose hunting this weekend?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't know Billy personally, but I hope his refereeing abbility is better than his hunting ability....... :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just listening to that clown makes me want to puke! That goes to prove anybody can get their own outdoors show.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

I watch his show regularly and he has never been able to hit the side of a barn . If you ever watch, he also constantly has to stand in the blind, always flashes his face, blows out the ears of whoever he hunts with and always has excuses of why the birds won't finish. 
All he has to do is look in a mirror to see why. The show should be on the comedy channel or have a disclaimer before , during , and after the show that say "hunters, please don't try this at home".
Pitifull!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

He's got a good dog though. What's his line about not trading the dog for anything? Nice to watch the dog work.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

The dog is probably pretty good with its' real owner. Billy doesn't own the dog. I've never seen a guy tell a dog to sit more than he does, she breaks regularly and doesn't mark well. She does appear to have a good nose. If you want to see a decent working YOUNG dog, watch Water Dog on OLN. Dog's name is Yella.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well since I had not been duck hunting in a month and was going out the other morning I put in one of Billy's tapes I bought when he did the seminar. My wife comes in the garage and starts laughing at some of the stuff he is saying. I have to admit I never listened to the tapes but man the dude loves himself. I think he calles himself the Best Duck Calling Istructor. He also says any call over $60 usually does not sound like a duck. I will have to listen to the tape again and write down some of the quotes. He also is against people using 12 gauges. I do remember him and the drunk going back and forth about that. He was saying how he uses a 28 ga. Oh and people that use 12 gauges are usually sky skrappers. Not the exact wording but very close. I will have to go listen again.


----------

